# New plumbing truck idea.



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Good evening, it’s been awhile since I posted last. Been super busy. Anyways now that I’m getting bigger and seem to mostly have my extended Chevy van full I’m looking for maybe building a custom box to mount on a 450 or 550 chassis. I’m thinking something like a 16 foot utility box. Here’s the basic designs I’ve thought of. Figured I’d bounce it off you guys. We have a really good aluminum box manufacturer about 2 hours from me that does very top quality work.


----------



## Florida Plumber (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like you are off to a great start. I could not really see the pictures that great.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pictures are not easily seen. The sketches look like you're organizing items in bins, right?

I used to drive a big box truck for one company. It looked like a bread truck. Big and with dual wheels in back. It had many bins with room for lots and lots of stuff. It also had a pull out ramp like a moving truck has.

Those trucks hold a ton more than a van. Even though my van is getting packed to the gills, I don't think that I would ever go back to a bread truck. Too big and clumsy. Plus they don't fit in a drive-through....LOL.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Basically I'm thinking about a modified version of this. I would eliminate the side curb door at the front. Basically it'd be a 16 food service box. I would modify it to suit my bins and stuff. I'm using the Dewalt organizers, acubins blue bins and the heavy duty split top logistics bins. I'll see if I can get better pics to show up on my phone.
The company is called Eloquip where I got the ideas from.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Man the photo looks great. I had a work bed one time. I never liked the exterior access to the boxes trying to access them in bad weather and worrying about leaks.

I do see it makes good use of space.


----------



## Shadowcat1 (Aug 23, 2017)

I could hardly make out the pictures too


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadowcat1 said:


> I could hardly make out the pictures too


It's because we need an introduction from you in the intro section.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 104249
> 
> 
> View attachment 104257
> ...


That’s a horse hauler lololo


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sparky said:


> That’s a horse hauler lololo


Hahaha those horses live better than I do. I know the guy who runs that truck its a work horse. Unfortunately I couldn't justify paying $100,000+ for a work truck. I'm not sure what guys pay in the states but a 16' Knaphied service box painted blue to match the chassis was going to be $32,000. and that number is only going to get worse with the way our countries with NAFTA are fighting.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

You should just get yourself a 14 or 16 foot box truck with a tommy gate on the back of it.... you wont regret it, especially the lift gate...

you dont have to buy a new one to kick ass and take names in... all you got to do is use your brain and set it up right the first time....think it through before you have to tear it out and do it twice... 
i....

its not hard to do....... 
Just go but a bunch of heavy duty L bracket and bolts
and a few sheets of plywood and you are good to go.....


I drive a 13 footer with a lift gate that works good

and for a spare truck we also have a 14 foot right now that has almost too much room in it... it was a u-haul truck with the pull out ramp.... got it for about 8700 with 105,000 miles on it ...and its our back up truck

go buy a used U-haul truck for cheap and you really cant go wrong...

you will be looking good..:vs_cool:



.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> You should just get yourself a 14 or 16 foot box truck with a tommy gate on the back of it.... you wont regret it, especially the lift gate...
> 
> you dont have to buy a new one to kick ass and take names in... all you got to do is use your brain and set it up right the first time....think it through before you have to tear it out and do it twice...
> i....
> ...


I actually bought a 16' F-450 diesel box truck. It's a 2011 with 180,000. The dealership I purchased it from just put new brakes and bearings on all 4 tires. I just got the truck set up with plywood shelves.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 107832





Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 107832


Here is a Super Van, take note of the rear doors of truck, This is doable on anybody's van, 
This is a take off of Frank Blau Flat Rate Sales Model, 
The Exploded view of the tools and product carried in Truck,





















The White uniforms is because they had a study done that showed that people were 80% more likely to buy from someone in White Versus a Colored uniform,
Notice the Chrome rims, guess who pays for those, !


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Here is a Super Van, take note of the rear doors of truck, This is doable on anybody's van,
> This is a take off of Frank Blau Flat Rate Sales Model,
> The Exploded view of the tools and product carried in Truck,
> View attachment 129686
> ...


Chrome won’t get you home, but you look good waiting for the wrecker. In all seriousness that’s a pretty sweet setup. Every nook and cranny is utilized. I can not wait to lay out everything in the new service truck. Unfortunately my cube van spun a bearing in the motor so I’m stuck with a get me by extended van until Ford start building trucks again.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

IF YOU WANT TO SEE ONE OF THESE TRUCKS, GO TO MIKE DIMOND PLUMBING IN CULVER CITY,
HE RUNS THE SAME TRUCKS,


----------

